# Relay: flasher/turn signal; trailer lighting issues



## smurfalicious (Mar 26, 2007)

:newbie: here, posting because I have an issue.

This weekend I installed a hitch on my '01 Pathfinder LE. I also had to install the trailer wiring/conversion kit. Before putting everything back together again, I tested my rear lights. Everything works fine except - no turn signals. The left signal blinked about 3 times at normal speed and stopped working. No right turn signal OR emergency flashers either. I disconnected all the trailer wiring and put it back to the original configuration, however, still no dice. The brake/tail/reverse lights all work fine. It's just the turn signals/flashers that don't work now.

- no burnt bulb(s)
- no burnt fuse(s)

I'm thinking it's the relay... but I don't know whether it's the flasher relay or turn signal relay.

Also, even if I knew which one of those I need to replace, I can't freakin find them to begin with. My Haynes manual leaves everything to the imagination.

I want to not replace the relay, but upgrade it to the heavy duty relay which is suggested for vehicles that will be towing trailers.


I'm at a loss. Any help that anyone can provide to me would be fantastic. I would like to fix this myself. And I'm sick of getting the "dumb woman" routine from every parts store in South Florida. I don't know much, but I'm not a *complete* idiot.


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

i'd say it would be the relay, if the flasher went the light would come on just not flash. sorry I dont know where its located.

oh, welcome to the forum.


----------



## golfer (Aug 21, 2006)

You would be looking for the *combination flasher unit* ..... it's located behind the fuse block inside the cab.


----------



## smurfalicious (Mar 26, 2007)

golfer said:


> You would be looking for the *combination flasher unit* ..... it's located behind the fuse block inside the cab.


awesome, thanks!

I'm having trouble locating the fuse block in the cab. All the fuses seem to be under the hood, not in the cab.


----------



## smurfalicious (Mar 26, 2007)

dvdswanson said:


> i'd say it would be the relay, if the flasher went the light would come on just not flash. sorry I dont know where its located.
> 
> oh, welcome to the forum.



thanks! I appreciate your response


----------



## Spinlock (Jun 12, 2006)

smurfalicious said:


> awesome, thanks!
> 
> I'm having trouble locating the fuse block in the cab. All the fuses seem to be under the hood, not in the cab.


I'm not familiar with the 2001 Pathy, but my guess from experience would be that it's underneath the dash on the left of the steering wheel.


----------



## 2018frontier (Aug 8, 2021)

Anyone know where the turn signal flasher for a 2018 frontier is? And a part#? I have a general idea of it's location but when I search for a replacement they all come back as not available, or universal fit which end up being the wrong part. What is the technical name for it?
Thankyou


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

On an '18 there isn't one, it's integral with the BCM.


----------



## 2018frontier (Aug 8, 2021)

Yep I'm gonna take it to the dealer Saturday. It's a odd issue the truck lights work perfectly normal but when I plug in the trailer, or boat the left signal on both of them won't flash. It just lights up and stays on even with the signals and truck off. They told me at the dealer it was a 284b7-cw29e flasher unit. But I'm thinking thads wrong for the truck and has nothing to do with the trailer?


----------



## 2018frontier (Aug 8, 2021)

But when you look at the 284b7-cw29e number it says something about the Ipdm.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

Whoa, if this a trailer issue then it's a whole different animal. The trailer package on Fronties requires installation of an accessory stub-harness with 3 relays underneath the righthand kick panel, and the system has it's own fuses in the IPDM. There will be a group of 4 fuses off on their own at the bottom of the IPDM, those are for the trailer. Without the relay kit, "passive" lights like the running lamps will work but the brake, turn and backups won't.


----------



## 2018frontier (Aug 8, 2021)

Yes I installed the 181525 T-1 harness last year. This problem just started 4 weeks ago. Up until 4 weeks ago all the trailer lights worked perfectly. We bought a older alumaweld bass boat from a co worker. I attempted to use the lights on it only to find they had a lot of broken spots in the wiring. I eventually found that the left rear submersible light had breached. The water had caused a ark that had burnt the positive contact off the bulb ( incandescent) bulb. Ironically the same side on the trailer, and other boat trailer both of the left lights stay on now. This is with the truck turned off, and all switches off the bulb stays on until I either pull the fuse, or unplug the pigtail at the bumper. It is getting a constant 12.4 volts at the contact on the trailer plug that runs the left turn/ brake light. The voltage is a little under at 12.4. The actual truck lights are completely un affected they all work perfect. That's the puzzle I'm trying to figure out.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

Let me see if I can get you a WD, sounds like the bad trailer wiring blew something.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

Here you go:


----------



## 2018frontier (Aug 8, 2021)

Thankyou that is very helpful I haven't been able to find a good diagram like this. You have any thoughts on what it could be?


----------



## 2018frontier (Aug 8, 2021)

That #60 15 amp fuse that runs off to the LH trailer turn relay is the one I unplug to kill the light. I also noticed with the fuse in place the LH turn relay gets really hot.


----------



## 2018frontier (Aug 8, 2021)

I need to locate that G 50 amp. It looks like it's in the ground circuit?


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

Sounds like the LH relay contacts are melted shut or the coil is partially shorted, or both. Start by swapping the LH with the RH relay and see if the problem migrates. G will be a fusible link and not a fuse, it's in the fuse&relay box (A~F are on the battery card, everything else is downstream).


----------

